# Short Circuit Current Rating(SCCR) of meter



## Maximumbob (May 24, 2013)

I was reading the label on the inside of a Milbank 200A meter pan looking for info for the 5th jaw kit I need and it said the SCCR when used with a 200A breaker is 18K at 240v max but 42k at 400v max with a 200A RK1 fuse.

The service is 200A 120/240 with a 24k aic.

Does this mean I have to put a fused disconnect ahead of the panel? 

This is for PSE&G in NJ


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

The AIC of your breakers is the interrupt rating. 22k amps is just the next step above 10k amps.

You need to know what the available fault current is from the utility in order to determine whether you can use that 18k SCCR rating with a breaker.

If you're below 18k amps, then you're fine. If you exceed that, then at some point in that circuit you would need RK1 fuses in order to interrupt it fast enough to keep fault current to a minimum. I believe they would be acceptable downstream, because the assumption is the fault would be occurring past the service disconnect, but I don't know the utility rules.


----------



## Maximumbob (May 24, 2013)

You're saying it would depend on the AIC of the main breaker?

The panel comes with a 25kAIC series rated main but I could get it with 35k or even 100k if needed. 

This is what I got from the POCO:

The following is the AIC rating for your 200 amp 120/240V service: 24,085 RRMS. The symmetrical amps that are provided are only to be used for the customer’s meter pan equipment bracing.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Maximumbob said:


> You're saying it would depend on the AIC of the main breaker?


 Everything depends on your available fault current from the utility. The SCCR of the socket depends on that number plus how fast the service overcurrent protection can interrupt a fault. The RK1 is faster than a breaker, so you get a higher SCCR.



> The panel comes with a 25kAIC series rated main but I could get it with 35k or even 100k if needed.


 Gotcha, I misunderstood. It's weird to hear the POCO call their available fault current "the AIC rating."


> This is what I got from the POCO:
> 
> The following is the AIC rating for your 200 amp 120/240V service: 24,085 RRMS. The symmetrical amps that are provided are only to be used for the customer’s meter pan equipment bracing.


 Sounds to me like your only options are either put in the RK1 fuses at your service disco or get a socket with a higher SCCR.


----------



## Maximumbob (May 24, 2013)

Thanks


----------

